# Kamusta ang araw mo?



## STUUK23

Can someone (MariadeManila ) please translate this for me! 

Thanks!

kamusta (How are you?) ang araw mo? 

ka lang


----------



## MariadeManila

(haha Stuart, u should have sent a pm instead  )

kumusta ang araw mo? = how's you're day?

----
i supposed that "ka lang" is "ok ka lang"? = are you fine?

cheers!


----------



## MariadeManila

MariadeManila said:


> kumusta ang araw mo? = how's you're day?


 
am sorry, it's *"how's your day?"*


----------



## Nate in California

MariadeManila said:


> (haha Stuart, u should have sent a pm instead  )


 No! Please don't! I've been following all of the posts between you two over the past couple days and it's helping me a lot!


----------

